# Crazy dreams



## APBcustoms (Apr 17, 2014)

Alright guys this is for a small flat rate mystery box you want want to miss out on. What's your craziest dream or best wood dream. Inspiration for this was last night I drempt we had big Beaver dam blocking flow in our ditch so I went and cleared it out. Here's the good part while clearing it out I found already sanded and planed and somehow dry spalted snake wood. And curly koa like really curly. If only dreams came true lol. But again all you have to do is put in your best dream and *has to be a dream you had!!!!*


----------



## Sprung (Apr 17, 2014)

I have severe memory problems (mostly in my short term memory) as a permanent side effect from having meningitis 15 years ago. I can deal with that, because it means that I'm still alive! (They didn't expect me to live, but I did! God is good!) Anyways, that means that I do not ever remember my dreams when I wake, unless I wake up in the middle of the dream, then it usually hangs around in my head for a few minutes, at most.

So I don't remember my best or craziest dreams or wood and woodworking related dreams, but it's a reoccurring dream (or maybe daydream, lol!) of mine to have an awesome stash of all kinds of wood and to someday have enough money in my wood fund to be able to afford some of the higher end stuff I see here, even if it's only enough to get a few pen blanks of some of the highest end stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 17, 2014)

I don't so much dream about wood... it keeps me awake all night working on things in my mind.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 17, 2014)

I had a dream I planted my yard full of burl trees. I put them close enough together I could weave them as they grew. That's all I remember...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 17, 2014)

I love your dream Austin. I'm a very lucid dreamer and and usually know I am dreaming so I remind myself _"you're dreaming, have fun with it"_ so I can often control them to varying degrees. But last night I had one I couldn't control and didn't know it was a dream until I woke up.

My wife and I are heading to Florida soon and I don't like to leave the property for too long. Especially since the dogs will be kenneled while we're gone. So my dream last night was that when we got back from florida, as we were driving into our drive I saw all the windows in our house broken and instinctively knew all my guns and ammo been found and stolen. At that same instant my wife pointed afar in the sky and yelled _"There goes your shop!" _ and off in the distance you could see my 40 x 50 shop swinging slowly below a Sikosrky S-64 Skycrane slab and all with all my tools and everything, flying off into the sunset.

I'm not going to Florida.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 17, 2014)

Sorry for your horrible nightmare @Kevin sounds horrible but I couldn't help laughing because it's so far out their and I can relate so well with crazy dreams


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 18, 2014)

Can we do more than one? I had a strange one last night....
I was cutting some burl on my saw and chopped my hand clean off. The hospital said they can put a wood hand on, but I had to make it. So i carved one out of lignum. And they attached it. Then i needed to pay for it so i went to my game on my phone called my singing monsters and talked with the shugabush clan. They have wooden limbs. I asked if i could join them and showed them my hand and it started growing into my arm making my body wood, like them. They said come on in, and gave me bag loads of money they had. I went to the hospital and paid for my hand and they took it and gave me more lignum to make more hands cuz they wanted more for themselves.

Weird?.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 18, 2014)

I think we may have a dinner lol what I forgot to add up top is no maximum post and the thread ends a week from today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 18, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> I think we may have a winner lol what I forgot to add up top is no maximum post and the thread ends a week from today


----------



## Tclem (Apr 18, 2014)

Well I posted this a while back. I was dreaming about wood reached over and got my phone in my sleep and called my wife while I was asleep" who thought what is he doing" to ask her if the mail had ran and did I get a box of wood in. She actually answered the phone to see what I was doing and them laughed for an hour.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 18, 2014)

That is classic!


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 18, 2014)

Drempt about these last night 



 

Yes that's snakewood and yes that's mazzive and no they arnt mine :/

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 18, 2014)

I had a doozy a few weeks ago... I was walking around in a forest, and it was the middle of the night. For some reason, I thought this was the optimum time to harvest wood, because I kept thinking I was getting a leg up on “other harvesters” (I never really did find out who my invisible competition was, but then, dreams often have loose ends I guess lol.) 

So anyway, I was dressed up like an old timey lumberjack. I had on a red flannel, and had a comic book sized axe with me, with a head so big on it, I cannot imagine how anyone could possibly be able to lift it. Apparently I am also quite the stud in my dreams, because I could swing it with ease.
I stumble through the dark, because in my brilliance, I did not bother to bring a flashlight. I eventually walk straight into a solid surface, and as my hands explore it in the dark, it turns out to be an enormous tree. When I say enormous, I mean, it was about a mile wide, and went up as far as I could see.

Naturally, my first thought was “Imagine the size of the BURLS I’ll find on this puppy!” So as I’m getting ready to start swinging my axe at this tree (as if I could chop through a tree that thick with an axe?) I hear a noise from the bushes. I stop in my tracks, and as if it was in a movie or something everything went quiet for a second and I just grumbled to myself in a rough voice, “Rabbits!”. 
I frantically began pawing at the tree in a desperate attempt to scale it, terrified that these rabbits were going to get me. As I climbed up, I glanced down over my shoulder, and saw them – white and fluffy, with crazed red eyes, hopping up against the tree. In their bloodlust to reach me, they began gnawing at the tree with their big bunny teeth. Now, I’m not sure why or how, but these bunnies were gnawing this thing down faster than a chain saw or industrial equipment could have… but I kept on climbing, for what purpose, I have no idea.

Anyway, as I got higher and higher, I felt lighter and lighter, until eventually it was harder to keep myself from falling UP instead of falling down, if that makes sense. (Like gravity had reversed or something.) I swear it seemed like I was climbing for an eternity, and I never did figure out what happened with the rabbits that were gnawing at the tree, but apparently it stopped being a threat, because they didn’t come up in the dream again.

Eventually, I had climbed up the tree far enough that I had bridged myself over to another planet. (As if this tree grew between our planet and theirs.) The inhabitants of the planet looked like “the Noid” from the old Dominoes commercials, and they talked with the goofiest sounding voices you ever heard (but unmistakably in English I guess, because I could understand them lol.)

Anyway, they asked me a bunch of questions about how I got there, what I was doing, etc… but eventually referred to me as “he who climbs”, and asked me to be their Ambassador of Timber. It would be my job to organize wood trades between our two planets, not that our planet even had any knowledge of this other planet, so… kind of a big loophole there lol.

It starts getting fuzzy after that, but I remember I had a big interest in one of their trees that was tougher than lignum vitae, but as light as balsa wood. OH, and best of all LOL --- their wood did not check or crack AT ALL as it dries! 

Ugh, why can’t at least that part be real?

Yeah so… I may need to be medicated. Not sure. Anyway, that's all I got. Don't remember any more.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin (Apr 18, 2014)

Rip your weren't dreaming you were tripping - got any left?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 18, 2014)

PhoenixWoodDesigns said:


> I had a doozy a few weeks ago... I was walking around in a forest, and it was the middle of the night. For some reason, I thought this was the optimum time to harvest wood, because I kept thinking I was getting a leg up on “other harvesters” (I never really did find out who my invisible competition was, but then, dreams often have loose ends I guess lol.)
> 
> So anyway, I was dressed up like an old timey lumberjack. I had on a red flannel, and had a comic book sized axe with me, with a head so big on it, I cannot imagine how anyone could possibly be able to lift it. Apparently I am also quite the stud in my dreams, because I could swing it with ease.
> I stumble through the dark, because in my brilliance, I did not bother to bring a flashlight. I eventually walk straight into a solid surface, and as my hands explore it in the dark, it turns out to be an enormous tree. When I say enormous, I mean, it was about a mile wide, and went up as far as I could see.
> ...



Uhhhhhhhh. I feel like this is a children's book?


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 18, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> Uhhhhhhhh. I feel like this is a children's book?



LOL it should be. Maybe I'm in the wrong line of work!

I've had very vivid dreams since I was a child, and have been accutely aware of myself in said dreams. When I was really little, I would have terrifying dreams of a pair of white gloves (Like fancy piano playing gloves) floating through the air coming to choke me. My parents got woken up a lot LOL.

I hope my kid doesn't have that same problem!


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm also supposed you remember them so well like in detail lol


----------



## Molokai (Apr 18, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> Drempt about these last night
> 
> View attachment 48513
> 
> Yes that's snakewood and yes that's mazzive and no they arnt mine :/


Where did you get photo of my snakewood stash!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 18, 2014)

PhoenixWoodDesigns said:


> I've had very vivid dreams since I was a child, and have been accutely aware of myself in said dreams.



Me also, and thankfully I *rarely* have even a bad dream much less a nightmare. Other than the one I shared here lol. Can you control your dreams sometimes? I often make choices in my dreams. My favorties are when I fly. I fly by putting my hands down against my side and calling the wind - it comes everytiime I call it and I just lean forward and gain as much lift as I want and can steer and everything just by leaning in the direction I want. I fly frequently in my dreams but I haven't figured out how to get any frequent flyer miles from it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 18, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> I'm also supposed you remember them so well like in detail lol



Yeah, I started keeping a dream journal to try and figure out the nightmares, but then I started putting funny ones in there too. I'm facinated by dreams, lucid dreaming, etc... and have had two sleep studdies done on me as well. (Which by the way, I don't reccomend... you've got more wires hooked up to you than the terminator, and that alone made me have horrific nightmares during the study.)


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 18, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Me also, and thankfully I *rarely* have even a bad dream much less a nightmare. Other than the one I shared here lol. Can you control your dreams sometimes? I often make choices in my dreams. My favorties are when I fly. I fly by putting my hands down against my side and calling the wind - it comes everytiime I call it and I just lean forward and gain as much lift as I want and can steer and everything just by leaning in the direction I want. I fly frequently in my dreams but I haven't figured out how to get any frequent flyer miles from it.



I can sometimes, but not always. Sometimes the control is more subtle too... like I just *will* the dream into a certain direction. When it's completely lucid though, that's the best. You can do whatever you want. Very rare for me though.

Also Austin -- when you're a vivid dreamer like that (especially lucid dreaming) you remember a lot more of your dreams than when you aren't. In lucid dreams you're even aware that you're dreaming, so you're basically concious in your dream. It's awesome.


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 18, 2014)

I kinda had to learn to control my dreams to control night terrors. It is very interesting how I can reverse a bad dream now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 18, 2014)

Some of my best memories are from dreams.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 18, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Some of my best memories are from dreams.



HAHA! Aint that the truth!


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 18, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> Alright guys this is for a small flat rate mystery box *you want want to miss out on*




Okay, but I don't want to miss out on it.....



I have dreamed of making a burl stretcher.
I have dreamed of making a curl inducing machine.
I have dreamed about 'spalting' wood with my magic wand.
I have dreamed that POTUS is Pinocchio.....but his nose only grows when he is telling the truth(get it, it doesn't grow).
I use to dream about bands that never dull on the sawmill, chisels that stay sharp in the hardest timber, and free electricity in my shop.


One time I had a dream over logging magical timber that would be anything that it needed to be on the lathe.






Scott (dreaming of opening that box now) B

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 19, 2014)

This is great group therapy. But there is only room for one on the couch. So who goes first.
Follow the bright shinny object with your eyes and listen to my voice. That's it, your asleep.
What was your relationship with your mother like ? Was she mean to you ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 19, 2014)

PhoenixWoodDesigns said:


> I had a doozy a few weeks ago... I was walking around in a forest, and it was the middle of the night. For some reason, I thought this was the optimum time to harvest wood, because I kept thinking I was getting a leg up on “other harvesters” (I never really did find out who my invisible competition was, but then, dreams often have loose ends I guess lol.)
> 
> So anyway, I was dressed up like an old timey lumberjack. I had on a red flannel, and had a comic book sized axe with me, with a head so big on it, I cannot imagine how anyone could possibly be able to lift it. Apparently I am also quite the stud in my dreams, because I could swing it with ease.
> I stumble through the dark, because in my brilliance, I did not bother to bring a flashlight. I eventually walk straight into a solid surface, and as my hands explore it in the dark, it turns out to be an enormous tree. When I say enormous, I mean, it was about a mile wide, and went up as far as I could see.
> ...


 
I think someone besides me has been into my medication !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 19, 2014)

Got all the stiches out of my hand yesterday and they sent me home with vicodin yesterday and I finally had to break down and take one last night and found out in my dream that I was polygamist and married to 3 Red headed Lindas and had 19 Red headed kids, thank the Lord I woke up and realized it was a dream!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Bowlguy_in_PA (Apr 19, 2014)

I have a bowl show coming up in 4 weeks and a few nights ago I dreamt my neighbors went on vacation and I cut down their black locust tree and honey locust tree at midnight and made 300 bowls out of them. When they got back from vacation, they were glad the trees were down because they were planning on cutting them down anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 25, 2014)

Ok guys well I'm trying to pick a winner but I can't decide. so instead I'm going to leave it up to you guys rules are you can vote for anyone but yourself just post with the name of the person you believe deserves it........ Just to make it clear *NO VOTING FOR YOURSELF!!!!!*


----------



## Tclem (Apr 25, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> Got all the stiches out of my hand yesterday and they sent me home with vicodin yesterday and I finally had to break down and take one last night and found out in my dream that I was polygamist and married to 3 Red headed Lindas and had 19 Red headed kids, thank the Lord I woke up and realized it was a dream!


That's a nightmare. Throw that medicine away

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 25, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> Ok guys well I'm trying to pick a winner but I can't decide. so instead I'm going to leave it up to you guys rules are you can vote for anyone but yourself just post with the name of the person you believe deserves it........ Just to make it clear *NO VOTING FOR YOURSELF!!!!!*




Curious.....where will this 'voting' take place?




Scott (not vote for yourself...OUCH) B


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 25, 2014)

You guys can just comment on this thread stating the username of the person you think deserves it. Good question


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 25, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> I kinda had to learn to control my dreams to control night terrors. It is very interesting how I can reverse a bad dream now.




I would love to learn this technic!?!?!
You know how many times I have dreams about being at work? That stinks....cause it always involves me working(I go to bed to escape work)!



Scott (you could make a fortune in my head) B


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 25, 2014)

Well If no one votes I'll be keeping it


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 25, 2014)

Those don't scare me! I think I love the working dreams because I just let them ride. I used to have many dreams with agents in riot gear swarming my house and murdering me and my wife. I don't do anything bad to warrent swarms but I have been through 2 ATF raids by being in the wrong place at the wrong time. BTW they found nothing either time. BUt it got where during these dreams I was duct tapeing bags over the intruders heads as they came through. Not a happy dream but better than me getting swiss cheesed. I don't really know how I gained power over the dreams but an old friend told me I could contrl them and slowly I learned. I really don't have such dreams anymore (knock on wood).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 25, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> Ok guys well I'm trying to pick a winner but I can't decide. so instead I'm going to leave it up to you guys rules are you can vote for anyone but yourself just post with the name of the person you believe deserves it........ Just to make it clear *NO VOTING FOR YOURSELF!!!!!*



Oh man...that's taking the easy way out....

I'll edit in a poll.....


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 25, 2014)

yeah do that lol i didnt know how. thanks!!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 25, 2014)

awe poop...it won't let me....


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 25, 2014)

well atleast you tried lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 25, 2014)

Maybe @Kevin or @NYWoodturner could add in a poll with these names...

*Sprung*
*ripjack13*
*Kevin*
*Tclem*
*PhoenixWoodDesigns*
*SDB777*
*shadetree_1*
*Bowlguy_in_PA*
*Blueglass*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 25, 2014)

I'll go with Ripjack. I don't need to be on the list. As much as I'd like some of Austin's goodies. My dreams aren't about wood because it keeps me awake.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 25, 2014)

ok I have made my decision. one box goes to ripjack that being the original box for his dream post because well i think that it would be really cool and because he went out of his way to help so pm me your address @ripjack13.........
and the second box goes to blueglass because he was selfless and was willing to give it up for someone else. so send me your address @Blueglass.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow thanks! I was just having fun with the discussion didn't feel I ever really played.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 25, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> Wow thanks! I was just having fun with the discussion didn't feel I ever really played.




just to let you know your box isnt for your dream or lack of dream its simply because you were a good lad and said ill give up the prize just like in the end of willy wonka when charlie gives back the everlasting gobstopper

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 25, 2014)

SWEET!!! Thanx man, it really was no trouble to help out. That's what I'm here for. 

I'll send ya a convo in a sec....


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 25, 2014)

Well here is a teaser pic of what might be in store for you guys

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Sprung (Apr 25, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> Well here is a teaser pic of what might be in store for you guys
> 
> View attachment 49271



Austin, the wood in that box is hazardous to human health. After you send some to Marc and Les, you better send the rest of it to me - I've got ways of disposing of it for you. Don't want you getting sick or anything like that!

In all seriousness - nice chunk of wood! And nice stuff in the background too! Congrats Marc and Les!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 25, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Austin, the wood in that box is hazardous to human health. After you send some to Marc and Les, you better send the rest of it to me - I've got ways of disposing of it for you. Don't want you getting sick or anything like that!
> 
> In all seriousness - nice chunk of wood! And nice stuff in the background too! Congrats Marc and Les!



hmm its a good thing i have tyvek coverall suits and a gas mask from http://www.ceiinc.com/


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 26, 2014)

Wait a minute, he is getting a Gobstopper?(BAWAHAHAHA) What about the elevator ride....what kind of LSD does a fella need to take to have that experience?


Selfless acts of kindness are what keep me coming back around here. Kevin has a huge 'family' for sure!!!!






Scott (got me thinking) B


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 26, 2014)

Congratulations to you both! Looks like some nice stuff coming your way!


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (May 7, 2014)

Ok, I know the contest part is over, but I had another funny dream last night. This one wasn't about wood, but rather, well... you'll see.

So, in this dream, knife sharpening was an olympic sport or something. Myself and a bunch of other folks were watching a "Jumbo Tron" type screen with scores as they were being posted for contestants all around the world. The scores weren't olympic style though (as in 1 through 10,) but rather represented by a number that I had literally no reference to knowing what was the best or worse score possible.

So, I remember being excited to see the scores as they were posted. I was rooting for someone, but didn't know who until I saw their score posted. I remember the crowed went crazy as they saw someone post a score of "458", whatever that is. Apparently that was high, and was the current leader.

Some other scores came in, some in the 90's, some in the low hundreds or two hundreds....

Then our own @Cody Killgore posted a score of "734", blowing everyone else out of the water. The crowd gasped as the score was posted.

Shortly after this I was awoken to my wife messing around on her iPad. Sometimes she can't sleep...

Anyway, congrats to Cody for being the world champion knife sharpener LOL.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> ok I have made my decision. one box goes to ripjack that being the original box for his dream post because well i think that it would be really cool and because he went out of his way to help so pm me your address @ripjack13.........




Wooo...I got a surprise on my doorstep today!!! Thank you Austin!! Awesome wood!! Cocobolo ?


----------



## Blueglass (May 13, 2014)

My pieces landed yesterday as well. Very cool. Not sure what one piece is, Zircote? 

Thank you!


----------



## APBcustoms (May 13, 2014)

@ripjack13 you got two pieces of my East Indian rosewood and @Blueglass yes that's zercote

Reactions: Like 1


----------

